# Torhans on a Felt AR3



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi 

anyone fitted the torhans aero bottle system on the felt ar?

there seems to be two options...the specific DA model:

DA Aero Bottle System by TorHans™ - Felt Bicycles

and the universal model:

VR™ - Hydration System - TorHans - Torhans - Aerodynamic Hydration

just wondering if the DA model will fit the AR3 (2011 54cm frame)?

anyone able to post some pics of the DA or universal on a Felt AR so i can see how it looks fitted?

many thanks


----------

